# Dialectos



## Miguelillo 87

Tengo otra pregunta por ejemplo aquí en México aunque existen dialectos y una parte importante de la población los habla (por lo menos en la región de donde el dilescto es originario) por ejemplo: Nahualt, Otomi, Tarasco, Zapoteco etc. En ningun informe de gobierno o anuncio televisivo o incluisivoprogramas de Radio existen en estos dialectos Todo en México está en Español (Y un pòquito de inglés).
Aunque cabe aclarar qu si hay escuelas donde enseñan 100% en Nahulat otmi etc
Pero en la vida comercial diaria no se usa. 

Pasa lo mismo por ejemplo con los idiomas de España (Catlán, Basco, eUSKERA)


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Cuál es tu pregunta, Miguelillo?

Quiero aclarar que los idiomas que mencionas no son dialectos del castellano: son idiomas distintos.

Saludos.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno perdon lo que pasa es que aquí en México les llamamos dialectos aunque sean idiomas.
ej.- El nahualt es el idioma de los aztecas, de los nativos de méxico, y no tiene nada bque ver con el español pero así nos han esnseñadp enlas esculeas uqe esos son dialectos, pero bueno.
Rectifico mi pregunta en vez de dialectosd idiomas y pues la preguntae s 
Que si entoda españa está difundido elñ idoma euskera com un idioma y hay noticieros y series en ese idioma inclusive anuncios como detergente en euskera o esos son meramente en español


----------



## nanel

Bueno, en realidad todo idioma es un dialecto, el español también es un dialecto del latín, así que la denominación es más un tema político que otra cosa.

Aquí en España el catalán, vasco (el euskera es lo mismo que el vasco) y gallego sí se utiliza en las televisiones autonómicas (las de Cataluña y País Vasco, de Galicia no lo sé seguro), también lo pueden usar las radios, y supongo que lo harán, hay períodicos también, escuelas y hasta puedes dirigirte al Gobierno Autonómico en el idioma/dialecto que consideres, lo que no puedes es enviar una carta al gobierno Catalán en Vasco, eso no.

¿Te resuelve eso tu duda?


----------



## Mei

Hola Miguelillo,

Yo sólo puedo hablarte del catalán. Es un idioma que sólo se habla en una región. Aquí tenemos varios canales autonomicos dónde sólo se habla catalan y los que son a nivel nacional que emiten en castellano aunque hay algunos anuncios en catalan. Es hablado por la mayoría de la gente que vive aquí. Todo el mundo entiende el castellano y lo puede hablar igual. 

Espero que te sirva.

Mei


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Eso era justamente lo que queria saber pero nada mas como última pregunta. Si yo quisiera sacar un producto en la t.v española.
¿Debería de hacerlo en los diferentes idiomas que hay en España o sólo en Español?


----------



## nanel

Depende de dónde quieras emitir el anuncio, si es para toda España, en castellano, si es para una zona en la que se hablan varios idiomas debes elegir uno u otro.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Eso era justamente lo que queria saber pero nada mas como última pregunta. Si yo quisiera sacar un producto en la t.v española.
> ¿Debería de hacerlo en los diferentes idiomas que hay en España o sólo en Español?



Sólo en español si es para difusión nacional. Es el único oficial y conocido en todo el territorio y además cualquier otro sería un despilfarro usarlo en ese ámbito.

Si por algún motivo se emitiese algo en otro idioma, sería subtitulado en español.

Tienes más info aquí:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiomas_de_España


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Miguelillo, recuerda que en México, la SEP edita los libros de enseñanza básica en cada lengua indígena e inclusive, se ha cantado el himno nacional en nahuatl.  En el caso de la educación destinada a los indígenas, el español se recibe como lengua extranjera, vaya sólo como clase de español por lo que se tardan más los indígenas en adquirir el dominio de la lengua que rige al resto del país.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

O.K ya entendi muchíisisimas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Fernando

Pues depende del dinero que tengas para gastarte. Si tienes poco y quieres difundirlo por toda España harías un anuncio en castellano y punto.

Si tuvieses más harías un anuncio en gallego y otro en catalán/valenciano para emitirlo por las televisiones que emiten en esos idiomas.

Aunque se me moleste algún vasco la utilidad COMERCIAL de hacer una versión en vasco me parece dudosa PARA UN PRODUCTO LANZADO A NIVEL NACIONAL.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Por eso Maria yo dije que en la ducación la SEP si autoriza los libros en los otros dialectos. Peor yo me referia a spots televisivos o anuncio como en los espectaculares, por ejemplo no importa que estes en la sierra de Oaxaca, en una tienda va a decir "Sabritas a que no puedes comer sólo una" y no va a venir en Zapoteco aunque la mayoria de la gente lo hable.

Pero de todo modos muchas gracias por la aclaración para que los demás también sepan.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Por cierto, no sé en Galicia ni en Euskadi, pero en Cataluña se emiten en catalán anuncios que tienen una versión española para difundir en toda España y que son perfectamente comprendidos por todos los catalanes... Las cosas se hacen para caer bien a los clientes potenciales...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Eso era a lo que me referia DR QUiza si de verdad quiero "llegarles al corazón" amis clientes potenciales erá mejor decirselos en su idioma regional que en Español, pero como dice Fer. necesitarñia bastante dinero.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Miguelillo, ya me estás asustando  será que estamos en Méxicos distintos  No es cierto  ...
Sólo que sí hay que tener mucho cuidado con lo que llamamos "dialectos", que son variaciones de una misma lengua (o idioma) y las lenguas o idiomas en sí.
Este tema ya lo habíamos tratado antes, mira aquí, por ejemplo.
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Tigger lo que pasa es que por lo menos a mi me enseñaron que el nahualt y ..... son ialeco desde la escuela pero tal vez mi maestro estba equivocada y se le llam idioma y he venido acarreando ese error mucho tiempo pero gracias creoq ue ya entendi el punto.


----------



## Papalote

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Tigger lo que pasa es que por lo menos a mi me enseñaron que el nahualt y ..... son ialeco desde la escuela pero tal vez mi maestro estba equivocada y se le llam idioma y he venido acarreando ese error mucho tiempo pero gracias creoq ue ya entendi el punto.


 
Hola, Tigger y Miguelillo,

Creo que la confusión surge del hecho que el término dialecto significa algo totalmente diferente en lingüística (_Ling._ Estructura lingüística, simultánea a otra, que *no alcanza la categoría social de lengua*.) que es como lo usamos en México al referirnos a los dialectos de los diferentes grupos indígenas. Y no alcanzan la categoría de lengua porque generalmente no tiene una gramática escrita. A veces ni siquiera tenian alfabeto. En mi otra vida  estudié antropología, y en esa época esa era la mayor distinción. Tal vez ahora ya todos los dialectos tengan gramática y escritura, pero en aquel entonces no.

La otra definición (del DRAE) es *1.*_ m__. Ling. Sistema lingüístico considerado con relación al grupo de los varios derivados de un tronco común. El español es uno de los dialectos nacidos del latín._ *2.*_ m__. Ling. Sistema lingüístico derivado de otro, normalmente con una concreta limitación geográfica, pero sin diferenciación suficiente frente a otros de origen común._

Espero no haber confundido mas las cosas,

Hasta,

P


----------



## AndREA22

Alguna vez escuché que en España, como parte del programa de estudios existe la oportunidad de elegir, por ejemplo, entre el catalán, vasco o gallego para estudiarlo, ¿es verdad? ¿ es obligatorio como parte del programa educativo estudiar alguna de estas lenguas?


----------



## Fernando

Se ha comentado ya en algún hilo y es una de las cuestiones más espinosas que tenemos aquí.

En Valencia, Baleares, Cataluña y Galicia el modelo habitual es enseñar en la lengua vernácula (catalán o gallego) con el español como asignatura obligatoria. Existe una fuerte polémica en los múltiples casos en los que el educando es hispanohablante o vive en una región hispanohablante (sur de Alicante). En algunos casos existe la posibilidad de estudiar en castellano, con la lengua vernácula como asignatura oblgatoria.

En el País Vasco es más complicada la situación dado que (tomada en conjunto) la región es hispanohablante con zonas vascófonas (Guipúzcoa). En general, yo diría que la enseñanza es 50% vasco y 50% castellano.


----------



## Bettie

En Yucatán, México, el maya está muy difundido, y aunque no hay canales autónomos en los que sólo se habla Maya, sí hay uno que otro programa en los canales locales en que lo hablan, cuando menos recuerdo que hay uno de noticias que las da en maya.


----------



## luis masci

Fernando said:
			
		

> En Valencia, Baleares, Cataluña y Galicia el modelo habitual es enseñar en la lengua vernácula (catalán o gallego)


Ya que estáis en el tema... mi abuela nacida en Menorca, decía que aunque parecidos, había diferencias entre el menorquín y el catalán. 
Ahora bien... ella hablaba de muchos años atrás (algo así como principios del siglo XX).
Me gustaría saber como es en la actualidad. ¿ Es el menorquín considerado como un dialecto en uso? ¿Actualmente todos hablan catalán en Menorca?


----------



## Mei

luis masci said:
			
		

> Ya que estáis en el tema... mi abuela nacida en Menorca, decía que aunque parecidos, había diferencias entre el menorquín y el catalán.
> Ahora bien... ella hablaba de muchos años atrás (algo así como principios del siglo XX).
> Me gustaría saber como es en la actualidad. ¿ Es el menorquín considerado como un dialecto en uso? ¿Actualmente todos hablan catalán en Menorca?



A mi me cuesta de entender incluso cuando hablan en catalan, es más, les tengo que pedir que me hablen en castellano....  (con el mallorquín igual)

Mei


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bettie creoq ue eso es muy bueno ya que asi no perdemos raizes y seguimos alimentado una de las culturas más bonitas y cultas del mundo aniguo.


----------



## jmx

luis masci said:
			
		

> Ya que estáis en el tema... mi abuela nacida en Menorca, decía que aunque parecidos, había diferencias entre el menorquín y el catalán.
> Ahora bien... ella hablaba de muchos años atrás (algo así como principios del siglo XX).
> Me gustaría saber como es en la actualidad. ¿ Es el menorquín considerado como un dialecto en uso? ¿Actualmente todos hablan catalán en Menorca?


En Menorca siguen hablando menorquín, como siempre, que es una variante del catalán. Es cierto que cuesta mucho de entender para alguien acostumbrado al acento de Barcelona, pero no por ello hay ningún lingüista serio que considere que son idiomas distintos. Mis amigos menorquines no tienen ningún reparo en aceptar que su lengua es el catalán.


----------



## luis masci

Muchas gracias, Mei y Jmartins.
Si he comprendido bien, el catalán es un idioma y tiene 2 variantes: mallorquín y menorquín que son considerados dialectos.
Mi Dios que lío!!! Tres lenguas para un espacio tan pequeño.


----------



## tasman

luis masci said:
			
		

> Muchas gracias, Mei y Jmartins.
> Si he comprendido bien, el catalán es un idioma y tiene 2 variantes: mallorquín y menorquín que son considerados dialectos.
> Mi Dios que lío!!! Tres lenguas para un espacio tan pequeño.


Hola a todos, este es mi primer post, i veo que para una cosa tan sencilla uno se acaba liando.

Por partes, en españa existen 4 idiomas reconocidos constitucionalmente: 
Español o castellano, catalán o català, euskera o vasco i gallego o galego
(En Castellano | En su idioma local)

Aparte de ellos también existén otro tipo de lenguas o dialectos (no sé muy bien) que no estan como lengua oficial, ya sea por poca utilización o por que no lo declaran como lengua, como el asturiano (asturianu) o el aragonés.

dentro de cada lengua existen los dialectos, y por eso el català tiene 2 Català Oriental (Catalunya oriental , Illes Balears, andorra y partes de aragon y francia pirinaica) i el occidental (Catalunya Occidental i Valencià)[por ejemplo, LLeida i València].

Actualmente se considera el valencià como lengua por ley, aunque, a muy pesar que les parezca ( y como valenciano que soy) es un dialecto del catalán, otra cosa son las ideas políticas que existen. (La AVL, fue obligada a cerrar el pico por el gobierno valenciano, por querer llamar al valenciano dialecto catalán).

Dentro de un mismo dialecto, puede cambiar alguna maneras de decir las cosas, por ejemplo: en valencia hay pueblos que dicen Ficar, en vez de Possar (Poner), però no existe ninguna diferencia, porque ambas palabras estàn dentro del dialecto y por supuesto del idioma y por tanto es como decir (Castellano o Español), todos se entienden y todos reconocen lo que dicen, lo que pasa es que en unas partes se dice de una forma y en otras de otra forma. Lo mismo que el mallorquí y el menorquí (así pués ambos són un mismo dialecto)

Supongo que lo mismo ocurrirá en euskera, y galego.

Por último, y haciendo referencia al spot publicitario, creo que TV3 (televisió de catalunya i/o el gobierno de catalunya) ofrecen ayudas para traducir y publicar publicidad en las cadenas autónomicas catalanas (Tv3, K3-C33, Canal 300 y 3-24).

A ninguna persona catalano-parlante (occidental o oriental) le importará escuchar la publicidad en un dialecto diferente al suyo, por lo que no hace falta traducir a diferentes dialectos.

Como conseqüencia de la implantación de la TDT, se están creando desconexiones publicitarias en canales nacionales, así que se puede poner en todos los idiomas. a todas las regiones, y cada región escuchandola en su idioma. el problema es que el apagón analógico no se realizará hasta el 2010 por lo que mucha gente aún no lo tiene.

Bueno, con esto creo que ya lo he explicado todo, aunque a bote pronto, si que parece algo complicado para alguien alieno a nuestro sistema televisivo-lingüístico.

Chao!


----------



## Bettie

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Bettie creoq ue eso es muy bueno ya que asi no perdemos raizes y seguimos alimentado una de las culturas más bonitas y cultas del mundo aniguo.


 
Ahora creo que ya se está enseñando en las escuelas públicas en la primaria, a mí no me tocó, pero por ejemplo mi abuela hablaba maya porque lo aprendió de la señora que le ayudaba con la limpieza...

Me acuerdo que cuando habían albañiles en mi casa cuando era pequeña entre ellos se la pasaban hablando en maya.

Y de hecho todos, los que saben maya y los que no usan palabras mayas mezcladas con el español.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

De hecho uno de mis tios políticos es proveniente de familia maya y sabe hablarlo, De hecho quisiera aprender cualquiera de estas lenguas.
Lamentablemente en México creo que muchos no tenemos esa cultura de buscar nuestras raizes por lo menos en le centro de el. 
De hecho sólo conozco una escula que enseña Nahualt y otra lenguas que es la UNAM peor lamentabelement no tienen tanta difusión comnoel Inglés o Francés inclusive Sueco.


----------



## Bettie

Eso yo creo que sucede por discriminación y prejuicio, cuando menos en el sur, de ninguna manera una persona de alto nivel querría pasar por maya o tener nada que ver con ellos, bueno, sólo si les arreglan la casa o les cuidan a los niños.


----------

